
Java One Liner - Reading a Text File At Once - luccastera
http://blog.srikanths.net/2008/06/java-one-liner-reading-text-file-at.html
======
PieSquared
Ahahahah... Snippet from a comment:

"This beats perl by long shot:

Java: FileUtil.getContents("filename") // short but tells you what it does

Perl: <> # yea I know what it does, but really, do you need a non-intuitive
built-in operator? And besides this only works for reading from the command
line"

It seems that some people are so intent on never learning new things or
adopting different languages that they will say "beats by a long shot" when
they should say "still doesn't even come close to".

~~~
SwellJoe
I'm always amused when someone uses the word "intuitive" to mean "familiar to
me".

